# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Liquidazione firr

## PROFES

Un agente di commercio ha cessato la sua attività in ottobre 2011 e a novembre la società mandante gli ha dato un prestampato di ricevuta con oggetto "FIRR alla data di chiusura del contratto". 
Veniva evidenziata anche la ritenuta d'acconto del 20% ma in realtà il compenso FIRR non è stato mai pagato nè la certificazione dei compensi del sostituto ne riporta la ritenuta. 
Domande: 
1. il FIRR va tassato comunque anche se non riscosso?
2. non doveva essere l'Enasarco a liquidare il FIRR?
3. come mai una ricevuta con ritenuta d'acconto richiesta dalla società mandante e a questa destinata, prima ancora di essere pagata? 
Grazie mille

----------


## Barbara949

> Un agente di commercio ha cessato la sua attività in ottobre 2011 e a novembre la società mandante gli ha dato un prestampato di ricevuta con oggetto "FIRR alla data di chiusura del contratto". 
> Veniva evidenziata anche la ritenuta d'acconto del 20% ma in realtà il compenso FIRR non è stato mai pagato nè la certificazione dei compensi del sostituto ne riporta la ritenuta. 
> Domande: 
> 1. il FIRR va tassato comunque anche se non riscosso?
> 2. non doveva essere l'Enasarco a liquidare il FIRR?
> 3. come mai una ricevuta con ritenuta d'acconto richiesta dalla società mandante e a questa destinata, prima ancora di essere pagata? 
> Grazie mille

  punto 1) Il FIRR é reddito di lavoro autonomo, come previsto dallart.53 c.2 lett. e) del TUIR ed è soggetto a tassazione separata con opzione per la tassazione ordinaria. 
Le istruzioni all'UNICO indicano che nel quadro RM - Sezione I vanno indicate:
a) le indennità, compresi gli acconti e le anticipazioni, *percepite* per la cessazione di rapporti di agenzia delle persone fisiche; 
Punto 2) Sullimporto erogato dall'ENASARCO viene applicata una ritenuta dacconto del 20% e successivamente versata sarà certificata dallENASARCO stesso 
Punto 3) Non ti so rispondere in quanto non capisco che ricevuta hai firmato. 
Ma Enasarco non ti ha mai mandato l'estratto conto?

----------


## PROFES

> punto 1) Il FIRR é reddito di lavoro autonomo, come previsto dallart.53 c.2 lett. e) del TUIR ed è soggetto a tassazione separata con opzione per la tassazione ordinaria. 
> Le istruzioni all'UNICO indicano che nel quadro RM - Sezione I vanno indicate:
> a) le indennità, compresi gli acconti e le anticipazioni, *percepite* per la cessazione di rapporti di agenzia delle persone fisiche; 
> Punto 2) Sullimporto erogato dall'ENASARCO viene applicata una ritenuta dacconto del 20% e successivamente versata sarà certificata dallENASARCO stesso 
> Punto 3) Non ti so rispondere in quanto non capisco che ricevuta hai firmato. 
> Ma Enasarco non ti ha mai mandato l'estratto conto?

  l'ENASARCO NON HA MAI FATTO PERVENIRE L'ESTRATTO PERCHE' DIFATTI NON E' STATO MAI PAGATO... 
LA RICEVUTA ERA CON LA RITENUTA DEL 20% E INDIRIZZATA AL MANDANTE...

----------


## Barbara949

> l'ENASARCO NON HA MAI FATTO PERVENIRE L'ESTRATTO PERCHE' DIFATTI NON E' STATO MAI PAGATO... 
> LA RICEVUTA ERA CON LA RITENUTA DEL 20% E INDIRIZZATA AL MANDANTE...

  Se il mandante non ha mai versato all'Enasarco i contributi FIRR evidentemente è il mandante che te li deve pagare, ma perchè hai firmato una ricevuta senza aver incassato nulla? 
P.S. se non ha versato il FIRR probabilmente non avrà versato nemmeno la % di previdenza.

----------

